# Hi all please advise me to sort out this issue



## rahulnabin (Jan 17, 2011)

Subject: hello sirs please give me advise

Message: hi sir

my name is rahul. i was worked for 5 years in a company in Dubai. unfortunately on the last June i was been terminated from the company due to the recision. I have two credit cards with due. One was with Emirates Bank and the other with ADCB Bank. For Emirates Bank I have paid the balance through my bank account. And for ADCB i pay the minimum amount until the july and the company was send me back home on 25th July 2010 because my last date to go out from the country was 28th July 2010. So I went back home but I am getting lot of opportunities to go back to Dubai uae by the job interviews. But still i am affraid whether i will charged guilty while entering dubai because of these credit card payments.

AS FAR AS I KNOW ALONG WITH THE CREDIT CARDS WE ARE PAYING THE CREDIT SECURITY AND INSURANCE AND SO I BELIEVE THAT THERE WILL NOT BE MUCH PROBLEMS FOR ME WHILE ENTERING TO DUBAI. BECAUSE I WAS DEPORTED BACK TO MY COUNTRY BECAUSE OF I LOSS MY JOB. I DIDN'T WENT MYSELF AND BEFORE GOING I INFORMED MYSELF IT TO THE CUSTOMER CARE EXECUTIVE OF ADCB BANK. AFTER REACHING MY COUNTRY ALSO I MAILED A FEW TIMES ALONG WITH MY VISA CANCELLATION PAPER TO THE BANK.

SO FRIENDS AND EXPERTS PLEASE ADVISE ME AS THE BEST WAY U CAN SO THAT I WILL GET A SOLUTION FOR MY CAREER. BECAUSE I AM THE ONLY HOPE OF MY HUGE FAMILY OF 3 SISTERS AND 2 BROTHERS. SO PLEASE GET ME A USEFUL INFORMATION AT THE EARLIEST. RIGHT NOW I ALREADY SELECTED FOR AN ABU DHABI BASED COMPANY AND I FINISHED EVEN MY MEDICAL JUST WAITING FOR THE VISA AND I AM GOING TO PAY THEM 65,000 INR. SO IF I FAILED AFTER ARRIVING IN THE UAE - DUBAI IT WILL BE A HUGE LOSS FOR ME AND MY FAMILY. SO FRIENDS PLEASE ADVISE ME ABOUT HOW I CAN SOLVE THE PROBLEMS OR HOW IT WILL AFFECT ME IF I VISIT IN DUBAI. I AM CONFUSED HERE WHO TO ASK ABOUT THIS THT IS WHY I FOUND THIS FORUM TO BRING MY ISSUE TO THE LARGE NUMBER OF NRI IN DUBAI THROGH THE JUST LANDED DISCUSSIONS. PLZ HELP ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.

THANKING ALL OF YOU

LOOKING FOR A RESPONSE AT THE EARLIEST

RAHUL


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I advise you to sort this out.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why do you need to pay them 65,000???

Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> Why do you need to pay them 65,000???
> 
> Sounds like a scam to me.


@ rahul- i dont think you will have any difficulties as you have already informed them


@ Andy; either he is buying visa or even if its genuine visa from existing company this is the visa fees many company charge. some just take cost of visa while others make profit.....usually taken from people coming from Asia! wonder y? :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

samfurah said:


> @ rahul- i dont think you will have any difficulties as you have already informed them
> 
> 
> @ Andy; either he is buying visa or even if its genuine visa from existing company this is the visa fees many company charge. some just take cost of visa while others make profit.....usually taken from people coming from Asia! wonder y? :confused2:


Just cos they've been informed I'd bet my last fil that there's a police case out against him.

And it's still illegal and against UAE federal law to charge for visas. Doesn't matter what nationality you are.

@samfurah You really should start giving accurate information here, or not post at all.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

AC this guy is being charged in India for a visa. A lot of agents back home do this which is actually illegal but very common.

Anyway Rahul, informing a customer care executive from the bank is of no use. Even if your credit card is insured, the insurance companies will not pay unless the necessary paperwork has been submitted and that includes a letter from your company stating that you have been terminated of your services. Since you didn't sort this issue out before leaving, there is a very high possibility that you will be picked up the minute you step foot back into this country.

My advice would be for you to clear out the outstanding debt before you make any other arrangements to come here. Use that 65000 INR to settle your dues!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> AC this guy is being charged in India for a visa. A lot of agents back home do this which is actually illegal but very common.
> 
> Anyway Rahul, informing a customer care executive from the bank is of no use. Even if your credit card is insured, the insurance companies will not pay unless the necessary paperwork has been submitted and that includes a letter from your company stating that you have been terminated of your services. Since you didn't sort this issue out before leaving, there is a very high possibility that you will be picked up the minute you step foot back into this country.
> 
> My advice would be for you to clear out the outstanding debt before you make any other arrangements to come here. Use that 65000 INR to settle your dues!


I agree on the second point (as in use the cash to pay off) however the OP says



> RIGHT NOW I ALREADY SELECTED FOR AN ABU DHABI BASED COMPANY AND I FINISHED EVEN MY MEDICAL JUST WAITING FOR THE VISA AND I AM GOING TO PAY THEM 65,000 INR.


Pay THEM, as in the Abu Dhabi Company, the money.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Best bet would be have someone here check with the coppers if you have something filed against you and know how all the banks here are A.holes there is sure to be a case agianst you.

Best bet is to have someone check here with every authority there is. Immigration, Police and the courts.

Still if I was in your shoes I would not risk comming here even if there was a 0.1% chance of getting caught up in the meat grinder.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> Just cos they've been informed I'd bet my last fil that there's a police case out against him.
> 
> And it's still illegal and against UAE federal law to charge for visas. Doesn't matter what nationality you are.
> 
> @samfurah You really should start giving accurate information here, or not post at all.


Andy! you really should start studying UAE labour market and I AM posting accurate information .................you have no idea how much companies, agents and even local sponser make out of this......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

samfurah said:


> Andy! you really should start studying UAE labour market and I AM posting accurate information .................you have no idea how much companies, agents and even local sponser make out of this......


I refer the honourable poster to the reply I made earlier.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> I refer the honourable poster to the reply I made earlier.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As long as indians continue to allow themselves to be treated this way, they will continue to be the low man on the totem pole. It is a sad state of affairs but ??? I would turn each and every company in that does this practice... and make it stop. Get the paperwork and get them in trouble. Over and over again. 

What company is it that you will be working for


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rahulnabin said:


> Subject: hello sirs please give me advise
> 
> Message: hi sir
> 
> ...


I may be able to help you on this.

You can email me the problem at [email protected] or [email protected]

-


----------

